# Conduit Bending Guide Printout??



## Freeriderz (Dec 27, 2010)

oh crap is 10 deg X6? Haha see good to have it written down!


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Check Mikeholt.com....they have one under "free stuff"

http://www.mikeholt.com/freestuff.php?id=freegeneral


----------



## Freeriderz (Dec 27, 2010)

thats fantastic, thanks very much!


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I worked with a journey that wrote the basic multipliers in his hardhat.


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

*???* Why make a production out of a simple job? Time is of the essence no matter what job your on - even T & M - time is of the essence to the client who just wants a good job. Look, evaluate, perform. I have a calculator, and no dog, but most of the time they ride around in the tool box gathering dust, normally has to be bigger than 2" to _even think_ about getting them out. 

Sell what the customer wants - if he wants perfection, I can do that, but think the average job is ro be installed in a competitive manner - looking good.:thumbsup:


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Rockyd said:


> *???* Why make a production out of a simple job? Time is of the essence no matter what job your on - even T & M - time is of the essence to the client who just wants a good job. Look, evaluate, perform. I have a calculator, and no dog, but most of the time they ride around in the tool box gathering dust, normally has to be bigger than 2" to _even think_ about getting them out.
> 
> Sell what the customer wants - if he wants perfection, I can do that, but think the average job is ro be installed in a competitive manner - looking good.:thumbsup:


What are you talking about? He just wanted a bending guide.


----------



## lefleuron (May 22, 2010)

Uh yeah.

I bend conduit about once every three months, sometimes not as often. Its nice to have this written down somewhere.

I guess some people are OK with exhaust pipe capped off with sealtite...unless I pay extra for less sealtite.:no:


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

NolaTigaBait said:


> What are you talking about? He just wanted a bending guide.


Okay, then I recommend a trip through Richard Cox's *"Electrician's Gide to Conduit Bending". *The early editions (ya I'm starting to get old) used to have some cards you could cut out for "wallet size" charts. :no:

Good that we have some coming up in the industry that actually give a damn!


----------



## danickstr (Mar 21, 2010)

it is also extractable from a trig table. It is the cosecant of the angle you are bending.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Rockyd said:


> Okay, then I recommend a trip through Richard Cox's "Electrician's Gide to Conduit Bending". The early editions (ya I'm starting to get old) used to have some cards you could cut out for "wallet size" charts. :no:
> 
> Good that we have some coming up in the industry that actually give a damn!


I forgot about his book. It's in my truck someplace. Great guide. Even tells a person to clean up after themselves.


----------

